# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction literature >  "Detonation", sci-fi book, Erik A. Otto, 2018

## Airicist

"Detonation"

by Erik A. Otto
May 1, 2018

erik-a-otto.com

facebook.com/Erik.A.Otto.Author

twitter.com/ErikOtto2

----------


## Airicist

Article "Author’s novel reflects on artificial intelligence"

by Page H. Gifford
August 22, 2019

----------


## thugsforlife

Thanks, I think I actually gonna write an essay on this topic, I really liked his "Detonation". I've had good experience with this essaying tool here, so maybe somebody will find it useful too.

----------

